# Where should my puppy sleep?



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm bringing home an 8 week old puppy tomorrow and I'm very excited! I've bought a crate a bed for my puppy but I cannot figure out where to keep them in my house. I live in a townhouse where our bedroom is upstairs while the dining and living room are downstairs.

My breeder said I should not sleep my puppy in the bedroom as he may wake up to our sounds night and the puppy will have a disturbed sleep. But how will I know of my puppy is whining or crying at night if he's sleeping downstairs? 

Also, if he doesn't start going inside a crate right away I might have to sleep in his new bed. But what if he wakes up and knocks over something or hurts himself at night if he's not contained?

If the puppy should sleep in our bedroom, should it be in a crate? Do we need two crates or lug the same one up and downstairs every day for bedtime? 

I'm very confused about this as I want to know if my puppy is crying at night cos housebreaking could be tough. Any suggestions are welcome! Thank you for reading this!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations and have a Happy Gotcha Day ! I have always kept my puppy (and adult dogs) in my bedroom with me. Its going to be a huge adjustment for your new baby and they're going to be missing their momma and littermates and may be too lonely without you. With my Luna I found it helped the first few nights to actually sleep on the floor next to her crate in my room. It seemed like it calmed her down if she knew I was close to her. Eventually when she knew I was in the same room (in my bed  ) she was fine. I also found for me that it was definitely easier to have multiple crates (1 upstairs and 1 downstairs). Be sure to put her in her crate throughout the day for napping and not just at nighttime. There are a lot of good threads in the Forum Puppy section on crate training. Have fun and remember to post lots of pictures


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I usually sleep downstairs with the puppy for the first week, I found it helps to bring a security blanket with me when I pick up my puppies that way you can get the litter mates and moms scent on the blanket, after the first week the puppy would sleep downstairs in their crate, that way they are closer to the door when I need to let them out, I never let mine do the stars till they were big enough, once they were we had a crate in our room, but while they were downstairs we used a baby monitor so we could hear them!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If I were on two floors, I would definitely have the puppy upstairs with me (in a crate), as you said, so you can hear if they need to go out (they will, no matter what, in the first couple of weeks). I'd get two crates - an upstairs one and a downstairs one. Makes life so much easier. There are lots of crates on Craig's List and such, to make it a bit easier.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

All my dogs have slept in the bedroom, in a crate at first, and then on a cushion on the floor by the bed. Goldens like to be with their people - I don't think either of mine would have liked to be left alone downstairs at bedtime. Also, with a tiny pup, they need to go out during the night and it's much easier to have the crate right there, so you can hear them if they whine. 

I, too, have one crate upstairs and one downstairs. The downstairs one is used if I go out. I never leave my dog loose in the house - he's much safer in his crate. In particular, I would not leave a young puppy loose. They chew stuff and can easily hurt themselves.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

My preference is to have a small wire crate right next to my bed for the puppy. If they have to go outside at night, you can just pick them up and carry downstairs and out the door. I also think the puppies feel comfort sleeping with their people. 

I would buy one crate for upstairs and one for downstairs. You will be surprised at how many crates you accumulate over the years.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Like most everyone else, I have always had my puppies in a crate in the bedroom. I think it's more bonding as well as allowing you to hear them. However, you don't necessarily need to jump up and take them out at every whine. Rukie held it through the night from night 2 on from approximately 10:30 pm to 5 am. The first night I took him out 3 times and the second night when he cried I told him we were right there and to go back to sleep and he did. Not all little puppies can hold it that long so you will just have to decide if they really need to go or not. He was only 8 weeks old then.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I had the crate in my bedroom and a cage in my kitchen with an open floor with papers on it. Gunner went in there when I needed to take a shower or get something done. He slept great being able to see and hear me near him. Congratulations on your new puppy. Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Congrats on the new pup! My pups have always slept in the bed with me... The bed is tall so they don't try and jump off and as soon as they start to stir around, I'm quick to gather them up and head for the yard.
This doesn't work for everyone it's just works best for me... She still sleeps in the bed with me  and will be 2 in Feb.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I will add, too, that having my pup in my bedroom didn't keep me awake - in fact, I think I slept better knowing she was nearby and I would wake up if she needed to go out. She hated being away from me so not having the crate in my room at night was not an option.


----------



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you all for The information!. I will keep an extra crate in my room where my puppy will sleep. I will post pictures soon )


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

My 2 cents, we didn't get an extra crate for Luna, we just moved ours up & down when needed. Hubby is a late night news watcher so we let the dogs sleep on the bed until we were ready to turn off the lights. When she was small enough for us to carry, we would bring her to her crate & latch it for the night. We also put a blanket over the crate so it was more like a den. Now that Luna's 65lbs & a little too big to carry we just say, "go to your bed" and she would go sleep in there but we leave the door open. Towards dawn she will climb back into bed for her pre-morning routine snuggle.


----------



## wiggles-wags-and-woofs (Aug 24, 2017)

For what it's worth, we didn't double-crate either. Our pup's crate was in the bedroom for the first month and slept through the night within the first week (of course, she needed potty breaks through the night but no whining!). I had to sleep next to the crate a few nights but generally, we found it to be quite successful! After about 4 weeks, we transitioned her downstairs with no problems.

Our lower level had a baby-gated area for her and an ex-pen so we had a few options for when we couldn't supervise her.

Good luck, can't wait to meet your new baby!


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sadly it depends on how Athena does by the time we get our new pup. If she is still alive her will be sleeping next to me if she isn't he might still sleep next to me. Angel has her crate right outside our door we can hear her very well LOL, we don't use alarm clocks anymore she wakes us up for bathroom break time, if she doesn't Athena will get right next to my wifes face and breath on her till she wakes up LOL.


----------



## Brum (Sep 28, 2017)

He was such a good boy! Slept on the car ride back home. Slept as soon as I put a blanket over him in his new bed. He's so active and playful. He did get car sick and throw up a little in the car though  first car ride which was around 2.5 hours. His name is Echo


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

O you live in Ashland. I use to live ludlow. My job had me drive thru Ashland a few times.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Echo is a super cutie. Enjoy that little fuzzy puppy stage, it flies by.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

We tried letting our boy stay in a different room at night, but we both felt better having him in his crate in the bedroom. We lived in an apartment on the second floor, so if he needed to go, we just had to pick him up and run down the stairs. Crate training can be a wonderful thing when done positively. We taught our boy to go in on command and he would go in voluntarily to sleep at night when he got older. Also, I would not let your baby roam free without supervision for a good long while. Goldens can get VERY creative with things they eat, chew, horrifically destroy, etc. Mine is 2 and he just got "de-crated" about a month ago. We tried several times when he was younger and he would always find something to destroy/eat, and his toys (he does not have shortage of toys) would be in the same place they were when we left.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe. Welcome home Echo . Enjoy!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Echo is precious! Apparently I took so long to hit reply that I didn't see the thread update with the pictures.


----------

